# Successful-Baits?!



## KK_karpfenkiller (7. August 2008)

Servus,
Hab mir 10kg Birdfoog gelb Pistazie in 18mm bestellt, http://www.successful-baits.de/Shop...konserviert2/fertigboilies-birdfood-gelb.html 
wollt mal fragen ob ihr mit denen schon gefischt habt und wenn ja,
-sind sie gut oder eher nicht so?
-Wie lange halten die Boilies im Wasser (ca.21G. Wassertemp. und viele Kleinfische)?

Was meint ihr soll ich mit denen trotzdem vorfüttern? 
Weil in der Artikelbeschreibung steht ja gut für Sessions ohne vorzufüttern.

Gruß Nils:vik:


----------



## spinner14 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Successful-Baits?!*

Wieso fragst du jetzt ob sie gut sind?
Vorfüttern ist nie schlecht,wenn du nicht vorfütterst werf einfach während des Angelns ein paar Hände an deinen Platz.
Successful-Baits sind eigentlich bekannt für ihre Fängigkeit und den guten Service also denke ich nicht dass du einen Fehlkauf gemacht hast.Die Boilies haben ein super Preis/Leistungsverhältnis!
Viel Glück und viele Große.


----------



## k1ng (7. August 2008)

*AW: Successful-Baits?!*

Die Firma ist Spitze.
Ich habe letztens eine E-Mail geschrieben weil meine 3 Dosen Hook Baits angefangen haben zu schimmeln.
2 Tage später habe ich neue geliefert beokmmen.

Die ganzen Baits sind klasse


----------



## matze_bu (7. August 2008)

*AW: Successful-Baits?!*

na ja so super sind die auch nicht, habe jetzt innerhalb von zwei Wochen zwei mal eine mail anfrage geschickt weil ich wissen wollte wie lange der bestellte Konservierer die Boilies haltbar macht, die ich aber bis heute nicht beantwortet bekommen habe.#c


Die Lieferung war aber immer schnell.

gruß matze


----------



## goepfi74 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Successful-Baits?!*

Das kann damit zusammen hängen das die  Firma  letztens ihren  Jahresurlaub gemacht hatt . Frag halt einfach noch mal nach  ich denke die werden es dir sicher noch beantworten  . Grüße von hier !!!  





matze_bu schrieb:


> na ja so super sind die auch nicht, habe jetzt innerhalb von zwei Wochen zwei mal eine mail anfrage geschickt weil ich wissen wollte wie lange der bestellte Konservierer die Boilies haltbar macht, die ich aber bis heute nicht beantwortet bekommen habe.#c
> 
> 
> Die Lieferung war aber immer schnell.
> ...


----------



## KK_karpfenkiller (7. August 2008)

*AW: Successful-Baits?!*

Danke für die antworten,
Ist ja von Gewässer zu Gewässer anders deswegen wollt ich se halt mal testen und S.-B. hat viele verschiedene Sorten die nich viele Firmen im Programm haben!

In der Artikelbeschreibung steht ja eher das der Boilie eine offene Struktur hat und deswegen hab ich gferagt ob der lang unter Wasser hält? Ich hoff das der so 9 bis 10Std. hält.

Gruß KK:vik:


----------



## Carp_fisher (12. August 2008)

*AW: Successful-Baits?!*

Hallo Karpfenkiller 
Wie biste mit den *Successful baits *zufrieden?

Ich habe Birdfood-Waldfrucht ausprobiert und es ist nix gegangen!!!

Gruss CF


----------



## AltBierAngler (12. August 2008)

*AW: Successful-Baits?!*

ich wohne ca- 10km von denen entfernt. fange alle meine fische auf birdfood pistazie....ich denke das sagt schon alles bis auch echt zufrieden mit denen sind nette leute im großen und ganzen.

mfg christian


----------



## KK_karpfenkiller (12. August 2008)

*AW: Successful-Baits?!*

Riechen echt geil die Knödel,
hab jetzt eine Nacht damit gefischt und hab "nur" ne Brasse gefangen, das is aber bei uns schonmal nen gutes Zeichen weil Brassen fängste fasst nie bei uns im See da es nur ca. 10 große Tiere sind! Fütter jetzt eine Woche über 3,5kg Boilies un 4Kg Pellets an, und dann berichte ich mal nachem Wochenende!

Hab mir auch die Pellets bestellt und hab in der einen Nacht 2kleine Spiegler mit jeweils ca. 1kg und am morgen nen kleinen Graßer auf die Pellets gefangen!
Gruß KK:vik:


----------



## Carp_fisher (12. August 2008)

*AW: Successful-Baits?!*

Welche Pellets denn Bitte (Carp pellets)???

Habe auch ca.1 Woche angefüttert aber da ging nix...|gr:

Hoffe es läuft bei euch besser#h

Gruss CF


----------



## carp-fighter (12. August 2008)

*AW: Successful-Baits?!*

*Ich hole mir lieber die mixe von denen und dann verädel ich die mixe noch ein wenig.So habe ich bis jetzt sehr gute erfahrung gemacht.7 dreißiger bis 38 pfund sprechen halt dafür.|supergri:q:q *


----------



## KK_karpfenkiller (12. August 2008)

*AW: Successful-Baits?!*

servus,
http://www.successful-baits.de/Shop...http://www.successful-baits.de/Shop/index.htm
die Pellets hab ich mit bestellt!

Wie veredelst du denn die Mixe?

Gruß KK:vik:


----------



## carp-fighter (12. August 2008)

*AW: Successful-Baits?!*

*Als beispiel mache ich leberextract in die mixe.es ist wasserlöslich und es wertet denn mix ein wenig auf und bringt ein besseren geschmack im mix.Ein wenig eggalbumine noch für die härte und dann ist bis auf zwei geheime zutaten schon schluß mit verädeln.Boilies raus machen und angeln fahren.:vik:*


----------



## KK_karpfenkiller (13. August 2008)

*AW: Successful-Baits?!*

Danke für die Tipps wollt eh demnächst mal selber rollen( wenn die Pistazie weg sind) und dann werd ich da mal bissle rumtüffteln.

Unser See ist dieses Jahr sehr klar,letztes Jahr war er aber eher trüb um diese Jahreszeit! Woran liegt dass?

Gruß KK:vik:


----------



## Carp_fisher (13. August 2008)

*AW: Successful-Baits?!*

Danke Dir kk !!!

Leberextract kann ich auch nur empfehlen,vorallem in kombi(snowman) mit sehr hellen Boilies und klarem Wasser !!! 

Habt ihr eine bevorzugte Farbe für eure Boilies?????

Gruss CF


----------



## KK_karpfenkiller (13. August 2008)

*AW: Successful-Baits?!*

Servus, also schnee weiße Boilies sin bei uns nich so gut, vorallem solche Boilies wie Scopex,Pistazie,Schoko aber auch Kirsche(wegen den Kirschbäumen) fangen gut aber dass auch nur Nachts oder kurz nach Sonnenaufgang.

In meim Hausgewässer sin ca. 27 Karpfen drin. 16 Schuppis, 6 Spiegler, 3 Graßer und 2 Koi´s. Alle so ca. 7-20 kg schwer.... sin scho paar mehr Karpfen drin aber nur so kleine bis 1kg! Zwei Spiegler schätzen wir über 20kg! Nur beissen die Spiegler dieses Jahr ums veregen net. Letztes Jahr hammer alle bis auf die zwei großen gefangen.

Kann es sein das die auf anderes Futter stehn wie die Schuppis?
Oder schlauer sind? 
Vielleicht halten sich die wo anders auf?

gruß KK:m


----------



## Carp_fisher (13. August 2008)

*AW: Successful-Baits?!*

Hallo,
bei mir ist ganau anders,da beißen keine Schuppenkarpfen!!

Dafür hatte ich heute Morgen den ersten Lederkarpfen.

Denke aber nicht das die Spiegler anderes Futter bevorzugen,zumindest habe ich noch nicht die Erfahrung gamacht!!

Fischt jemand die Shimano Big bait.... Lc???

Bin zwar kein so ein Shimano Fan aber die Rolle war im Angebot 136Euro ,da habe ich zugeschlagen#6.

Nur der Ring (Positive Click Bail) der unter der Spule sitzt ist sehr locker ist das normal?????

Gruss CF


----------



## Max1994 (14. August 2008)

*AW: Successful-Baits?!*

Hallo,
hat jemand mit den Red Spice Fish,Erdnuss oder Smokey Salmon Bolies
von Successful Baits schon mal gefischt?
Wenn ja hattet ihr gute oder schlechte Erfahrungen damit?
Ich selbst hatte bis jetzt immer die Birdfood(Waldfrucht) oder die Scopex
Bolies und habe damit gut gefangen.


----------



## matze_bu (14. August 2008)

*AW: Successful-Baits?!*

hi, habe die Tage erst die Red Spice Fish gerollt und muß sagen sie haben einen interessanten Geruch (etwas nach Maggi-Suppe) gefischt habe ich sie leider noch nicht, das kommt nächste Woche.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## carpe de imi (14. August 2008)

*AW: Successful-Baits?!*

hey komm auch aus der nähe aus kempen wo angelst du denn mit den boilies?andere sorten auch probiert?bei mir lief fast nur fisch.mfg marcel


----------



## carpe de imi (14. August 2008)

*AW: Successful-Baits?!*

habe zuletzt 2 tage und nächte mit "the cube" die eckigen mit red spice fisch an unseren besten stelle im see geangelt und nichts.mit monster crab 29 1/2 pfund spiegler#6 wobei sicherlich 4 kilo nur hängebauch war:q:q:q


----------



## Max1994 (14. August 2008)

*AW: Successful-Baits?!*

Hi,
 ich angel meistens an einem Baggersee in der Nähe von Kerken(Nieukerk).
Christian Heymanns von Successful Baits angelt auch an dem Gewässer.


----------



## Fletscher (15. August 2008)

*AW: Successful-Baits?!*

ich angel auch mit den Spice Fish, fangen ganz gut bei uns am Weiher.
Mit Abstand am besten gehen aber immer noch die stinkigen Heilbut Pellets...


----------



## gringo92 (17. August 2008)

*AW: Successful-Baits?!*

habe letztens die big blue t und die ananas ausprobiert .
die big blue -t hatten die Nase ganz klar vorn vobei sie nicht mit den birdfood red mithalten konnten


----------



## Max1994 (19. August 2008)

*AW: Successful-Baits?!*

Hallo, 
hat wirklich keiner Erfahrungen mit den Smokey Salmon Bolies 
von Successful Baits?


----------



## crossfire (19. August 2008)

*AW: Successful-Baits?!*

Max1994 das kommt auf viele verschiedene Faktoren an ob der Boilie fängt oder nicht richtiges Gewässser,Uhrzeit,Platz,Montage ,auffäligkeit des Boilies,Intersse der Karpfen..... und nicht alle die  Smokey Salmon Boilies fischen sind hier an Board


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (19. August 2008)

*AW: Successful-Baits?!*

Aso die Pazific Fish sind echt super!! Holy Rhone und Red Spice Fish sind aber auch zu empfehlen!!!


----------



## Bergsieger (20. August 2008)

*AW: Successful-Baits?!*



Carp_fisher schrieb:


> Hallo Karpfenkiller
> Wie biste mit den *Successful baits *zufrieden?
> 
> Ich habe Birdfood-Waldfrucht ausprobiert und es ist nix gegangen!!!
> ...


 
Hi !
Ich habe exakt mit diesen Boilies in Frankreich sowie auch hier in deutschland dieses jahr super gefangen


----------



## Karpfencrack (20. August 2008)

*AW: Successful-Baits?!*

hallo hat schon wär erfahrungen mit exclusiv fish gemacht
ich wollt mir mal 5kg bestellen


----------



## Jan Lintermanns (21. August 2008)

*AW: Successful-Baits?!*

Yes Red Spice Fish Frozen Baits laufen geil! und machen nen super eindruck #6

@ carpe de imi :
wo angelst du denn? (ich bin auch aus kempen)


----------



## Maxx-p (22. August 2008)

*AW: Successful-Baits?!*

Red Spice Fish  
exclusive Fish laufen gut .


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (23. August 2008)

*AW: Successful-Baits?!*

Haben in Mecklemburg die Maispellets von Successful getestet. Waren echt super! Gaben eine gute Futterwolke, aber haben leider auch Brassen an den Platz gelockt. Größere Murmel ran und schon kamen Karpfen


----------



## carpe de imi (24. August 2008)

*AW: Successful-Baits?!*

hey 
war 12 jahre piel may und jetzt in wachtendonk in nen kleinen see rund 25 mitglieder die vorher auch fast alle bei piel may waren.holland und grosse klösters.bin aber noch auf der suche nach nem see mit guten karpfenbestand was in der nähe liegt.komme aus st hubert von daher ist piel may ok aber da fehlt irgenwie die natur


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Successful-Baits?!*



carpe de imi schrieb:


> hey
> war 12 jahre piel may und jetzt in wachtendonk in nen kleinen see rund 25 mitglieder die vorher auch fast alle bei piel may waren.holland und grosse klösters.bin aber noch auf der suche nach nem see mit guten karpfenbestand was in der nähe liegt.komme aus st hubert von daher ist piel may ok aber da fehlt irgenwie die natur


 
Was soll das hier #q


----------



## Jan Lintermanns (25. August 2008)

*AW: Successful-Baits?!*

les mal seite2, dann weißte was das soll ! #6

... ehm ich werde diese woche mal den pacific fish mix testen!! ...hab aus mehreren quellen gehört, dass der der hammer sein soll...
... ich werde dann berichten!


----------



## KK_karpfenkiller (25. August 2008)

*AW: Successful-Baits?!*

Servus,
hab die Boilies un die Pellets jetzt 3 Wochenenden getestet.

Fazit: 
1.We. Nur zwei kleine Karpfen auf Pellet.

2.We. Ein Schuppenkarpfen mit 15kg, 1 Schuppi mit3,5kg,    7 kleine Spiegler bis 2kg, 1Brasse mit 2kg, 1Schleie mit ca.35cm alle Fische auf Pellet gefangen.

3.We. Ein Schuppi mit 14kg, ein Spiegler mit 3kg, 1Schleie ca.45cm auf Pistazie-Boilies. 2kleine Spiegler und ne Goldkarausche auf Pellet.

Die Boilies sin nich schlecht hatte aber mit den Pelzer VisionX Scopex nach drei Wochen ne bessere ausbeute.
Die Pellets sin der Hammer, hatte am 3We. in der ersten Nacht jede Stunde nen sauberen Run wovon ich aber nur zwei verwerten konnte.

War am 3We. 3Nächte draussen von Do. bis So.! Hätt aber au nur eine Nacht gehen können da ab Freitag der ganze See wie tot war! 

->> Woran liegt das? 

-Am Temperatursturz? 
-Zu wechselhaftes Wetter?
-Zu wenig/viel gefüttert?( jeden zweiten Tag 1kg boilies+1kg Pellets)|kopfkrat

Gruß KK:vik:


----------



## gringo92 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Successful-Baits?!*

also ich denke es liegt hauptsächlich am wechselhaften wetter ...
wenn es konstant 25grad gewesen wären .........


----------



## KK_karpfenkiller (26. August 2008)

*AW: Successful-Baits?!*

Servus,
naja hoffentlich läufts nächstes we besser! Denn ab dann hab ich nie wieder Sommerferien:c.
Werd die Woche nur ein Tag vorm fischen 2kg Pellets auf zwei Futterplätze verteilt füttern und dann mal sehn was so geht.

Gruß KK:vik:


----------



## Fischfütterer (26. August 2008)

*AW: Successful-Baits?!*

Tach erstma @ all!

Mußte leider mal wieder vom tagelangen Anfüttern lesen...#q
Speziell "Carp fisher" und "KK karpfenkiller"... Und sich dann wundern, das man nichts fängt!?!;+;+
Selbst mein Hund frisst nicht 3 Tage am Stück das gleiche Futter!
Und Fische haben bestimmt einen genauso guten, wenn nicht noch besseren Geruchs-/Geschmacksinn wie Hunde!!!
Mein letztes Karpfenangeln mit 2 Vereinskameraden hat's mir jedenfalls wieder bestätigt: 
Beide hatten 4 Tage lang an ihren Stellen angefüttert und am 5 Tag jeweils 2 Ruten im Wasser.
Ich habe mich am selben Ufer, ca. 30m weiter (eine Bucht) platziert. Dann habe ich Dosenmais an Haarmontage (nur ca. 5m weit vom Ufer), sowie 2 Hände voll Mais zum Anfüttern, zu Wasser gelassen... Ohne tagelanges Füttern!!!#h
Resultat nach 10 Stunden: 
Die Beiden : nichts gefangen
Ich : 1x Spiegelkarpfen 35 pfd 
1x "" 30 pfd
2x "" 20 pfd
1x "" 9 pfd
1x Brasse 4 pfd
Sind 118 pfd Fisch mit nur 2 Angeln aber ohne langes Anfüttern!:vik:
Aber lasst euch nicht von solchen Ergebnissen irritieren... Füttert weiter... Die Futterhersteller werden dankbar sein!|laola:


----------



## KK_karpfenkiller (26. August 2008)

*AW: Successful-Baits?!*

Servus Fischfütterer,

Nichts gefangen? Also ich hab was gefangen zwar net viel aber hab gefangen! 
Und an dem See wo ich fischen geh wurde bis vor einem Jahr 15 Jahre lang nichts gemacht, die Karpfen kennen keine Boilies un deswegen musste vorfüttern dass sie sich dran gewöhnen.Dazu ist der See nich besonders groß und sin nur ca.25 Karpfen(7- ca.25kg) drin.

1. Du fischst an nem anderen Gewässer wie ich!

2. Boilies,Pellets und Partikel sind keine Hauptnahrung der Karpfen sondern nur Ergänzung was man bei deinem Hund nich sagen kann. Die fressen auch noch andere Sachen wie Schnecken,Würmer,,R. Mückenlarven....

3. Wenn ich ca. 3kg anfüttern geh, bleibt da für die Karpfen nich viel übrig, denn als erstes kommen erstmal unsere 7 Schildkröten, die fetten Brassen bis 3kg und wenns die 3Gänse mitbekommen ham dann die auch noch! 1kg davon sin eh Pellets die sich nach 4-5 Stunden auflösen.

Nich jedes Gewässer ist gleich!

Gruß KK:vik:


----------



## Carp_fisher (26. August 2008)

*AW: Successful-Baits?!*

Hallo habe ja nicht jeden Tag 5 Kg Bolies und Partikel angefüttert!!!!

Da es einen sehr hohen bestand Weissfischen gibt und die Enten auch noch ihren Teil davon fressen war das mit dem Füttern schon ok!!

Ist nur leider so das die Successful Baits bei uns wenig bis garnicht gehen, andere Murmeln dagegen sind Super.:m

Gruss cf


----------



## fantazia (26. August 2008)

*AW: Successful-Baits?!*



Fischfütterer schrieb:


> Tach erstma @ all!
> 
> Mußte leider mal wieder vom tagelangen Anfüttern lesen...#q
> Speziell "Carp fisher" und "KK karpfenkiller"... Und sich dann wundern, das man nichts fängt!?!;+;+
> ...


Hätten die an deiner Stelle gefüttert und geangelt hätten sie vielleicht noch mehr als du gefangen.(Kann muss aber auch nicht sein.Jedes Gewässer ist halt anders.)Weil ihr an 2 verschiedenen Stellen geangelt habt ist die These kein stück aussagekräftig.


Achja und wenn man hochwertige Köder fischt dann fressen Karpfen diese eigentlich auch über längeren Zeitraum.Aber gerade deshalb sollte man halt hochwertige Köder füttern.Billige Köder bringen es auf lange Zeit meist nicht.
Ich zb. fütter seit Frühjahr jeden Tag eine Stelle und fange dort immer meine Fische.Auch wenn die Karpfen meine Boilies kennen fressen sie diese trotzdem weil sie halt hochwertig sind und alle wichtigen Nährstoffe und so enthalten die sie brauchen.Und in dem Gewässer gibt es mehr als genug Futter für die Karpfen.Also Natürliches Futter.Trotzdem futtern die meine Boilies tag für tag.


----------



## gringo92 (26. August 2008)

*AW: Successful-Baits?!*



fantazia schrieb:


> Hätten die an deiner Stelle gefüttert und geangelt hätten sie vielleicht noch mehr als du gefangen.(Kann muss aber auch nicht sein.Jedes Gewässer ist halt anders.)Weil ihr an 2 verschiedenen Stellen geangelt habt ist die These kein stück aussagekräftig.
> 
> 
> Achja und wenn man hochwertige Köder fischt dann fressen Karpfen diese eigentlich auch über längeren Zeitraum.Aber gerade deshalb sollte man halt hochwertige Köder füttern.Billige Köder bringen es auf lange Zeit meist nicht.
> Ich zb. fütter seit Frühjahr jeden Tag eine Stelle und fange dort immer meine Fische.Auch wenn die Karpfen meine Boilies kennen fressen sie diese trotzdem weil sie halt hochwertig sind und alle wichtigen Nährstoffe und so enthalten die sie brauchen.Und in dem Gewässer gibt es mehr als genug Futter für die Karpfen.Also Natürliches Futter.Trotzdem futtern die meine Boilies tag für tag.


 

|good:|good:|good:

das mit dem füttern ist stark gewässer abhängig ---

@ KK 
ich fahr am WE auch los ich denke es könnte was gehen das wetter soll ganz gut werden .
ich habe hier noch ca. 1kilo birdfood red rumliegen die gehen immer 

und ananas + erdbeer habsch au noch


----------



## KK_karpfenkiller (27. August 2008)

*AW: Successful-Baits?!*

Servus, 
werd au wieder am We. angreifen un dann wieder auf Pellet und eine auf Pistazie-Boilie rauslegen.

Frage:
Welcher Fischmix von Successful ist vom Aufbau her den Hailbutt Pellets ähnlich? Ich würds gern mal mit Fischboilies an unserem Gewässer probieren.

Gruß KK:vik:


----------



## Max1994 (27. August 2008)

*AW: Successful-Baits?!*

Hi,
ich komme gerade vom Wasser und habe sehr gut
mit den Scopex Pro Bolies gefangen.
Sonst habe ich meistens mit den Birdfoodbolies(Waldfrucht)
geangelt ,aber die Scopexbolies liefen noch besser.
Kann sie nur weiterempfehlen.


----------



## jkc (27. August 2008)

*AW: Successful-Baits?!*



KK_karpfenkiller schrieb:


> Servus,
> werd au wieder am We. angreifen un dann wieder auf Pellet und eine auf Pistazie-Boilie rauslegen.
> 
> Frage:
> ...



Hi, schau mal bei den Natur Pur Boilies, da gibt es den Pelletboilie indem komplette Pellets verarbeitet wurden. Hab mit dem in Kombination mit Pellets nicht schlecht gefangen.
Gibt es aber nur fertig abgerollt...

Grüße JK


----------



## KK_karpfenkiller (27. August 2008)

*AW: Successful-Baits?!*

Servus,
hab ich auch schon gesehen, sin mir aber zu teuer und will se selberrollen.

Hab grad 20kg Pellets bestellt und dazu 5kg von dem Fischmix excl. zum selberollen.
Werd den Mix bisschen mit Hailbut Fischöl und Lebermehl "veredeln" un dann abrollen un natürlich hier berichten wie die Knödel laufen.

Am Freitag gehts wieder los!!!:k

Gruß KK:vik:


----------



## jkc (27. August 2008)

*AW: Successful-Baits?!*

Naja, sooo viel billiger bist Du dann ja auch nicht dran + Arbeit.
Aber berichte mal!

Grüße JK


----------



## gringo92 (27. August 2008)

*AW: Successful-Baits?!*



KK_karpfenkiller schrieb:


> Servus,
> hab ich auch schon gesehen, sin mir aber zu teuer und will se selberrollen.
> 
> Hab grad 20kg Pellets bestellt und dazu 5kg von dem Fischmix excl. zum selberollen.
> ...


 

Hi frag doch mal bei den jungs von sb nach ob sie dir nicht den mix von den pellet boilies verkaufen ?


----------



## KK_karpfenkiller (28. August 2008)

*AW: Successful-Baits?!*

Dass mit den Boilies rollen geht, da ich noch Sommerferien hab un eh nix zu tun.

Haben die von SB Lebermehl im Sortiment? Wenn ja ich find des irgenwie net #c da kann mir bestimmt einer weiterhelfen? 
Oder bekomm ich des vielleicht sogar im Supermarkt oder Reformhaus?

Gruß KK


----------



## Jan Lintermanns (28. August 2008)

*AW: Successful-Baits?!*

lebermehl ist mit das hochwertigste und teuerste mehl was es gibt!! sicher, dass du das bezahlen willst???

bei SB findest du das unter "Additive" #h


----------



## Dart (28. August 2008)

*AW: Successful-Baits?!*



Jan Lintermanns schrieb:


> lebermehl ist mit das hochwertigste und teuerste mehl was es gibt!! sicher, dass du das bezahlen willst???
> 
> bei SB findest du das unter "Additive" #h


Jo, und als mgl. Additiv sollte man das auch besser betrachten.
Der Grundmix muss stimmen, legger und leicht verdaulich|supergri
Viele Zusätze sind doch erstmal an ultraharten Gewässern erforscht und entwickelt worden. Große Wasserflächen, mit geringem Bestand, und gehörigem Angeldruck.
Davon sind wir doch eigentlich weit entfernt, durch den ständigen Neubesatz.
Der Glaube an Zusätze, komplizierte Rigs und teurem Tackle bringt deutlich weniger Fische, als das Erforschen der Standplätze und Fressrouten.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## David1981 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Successful-Baits?!*



Dart schrieb:


> Jo, und als mgl. Additiv sollte man das auch besser betrachten.
> Der Grundmix muss stimmen, legger und leicht verdaulich|supergri
> Viele Zusätze sind doch erstmal an ultraharten Gewässern erforscht und entwickelt worden. Große Wasserflächen, mit geringem Bestand, und gehörigem Angeldruck.
> Davon sind wir doch eigentlich weit entfernt, durch den ständigen Neubesatz.
> ...



|good:


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Successful-Baits?!*

habe mal so eine frage lohnen sich black laber baits boilies für den preis?


----------



## valentinoxy (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Successful-Baits?!*

also ich angle am liebsten mit producten von starbaits perfomance baits serie ist super fängig 

und natürlich die neuen von daiwa gibts  meiner meinung die besten banana fertig boiles 

die farbe ist mir eigentlich egal ich glaub das spielt keine grosse rolle


----------



## CarpMetty (27. November 2009)

*AW: Successful-Baits?!*

Moin!
Wollt mal eben fragen, ob mal jemand den Mixservice schon mal in Anspruch genommen hat? Ist das Ergebnis gleich gut, als ob man es selber mischt? Macht das vom Preis viel aus? (außer, das man ja nicht von einigen Zutaten zuviel kaufen muß)


----------



## Raapro (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Successful-Baits?!*

wo krieg ich SB-boilies her


----------



## Raapro (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Successful-Baits?!*

bitte antworten


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Successful-Baits?!*



Raapro schrieb:


> wo krieg ich SB-boilies her





Raapro schrieb:


> bitte antworten



Junge, komm vom dem Trip runter den Du eingeschmissen hast. 1 Minute zwischen den Posts, sonst aber alles senkrecht? Oder einfach zu faul google zu benutzen?

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=successful+baits+shop


----------



## Roy Digerhund (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Successful-Baits?!*

Das ist ein streng gehütetes Geheimnis... (pssssssssst: nur für Leute die google nicht benutzen können)


----------



## Bayerpaco04 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Successful-Baits?!*

Ich komm einfach nicht drauf klar wie man eine solche Frage stellen kann ; entweder einfach kurz in Google ,Bing oder anderen Suchmaschienen den Namen eingeben oder selbst hier im Forum gibt es genug Antworten auf deine Frage .


----------



## matthias81 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Successful-Baits?!*



Roy Digerhund schrieb:


> Das ist ein streng gehütetes Geheimnis... (pssssssssst: nur für Leute die google nicht benutzen können)



http://www.gidf.de/ |kopfkrat Schau mal hier für die ganz Schlauen:q:q:q:q


----------



## jenskanne (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Successful-Baits?!*

hi,
kann man die überhaupt kaufen???????
sb, sind das nicht die komischen dinger aus metall?
ich brauche antworten?
gruß jens


----------



## jenskanne (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Successful-Baits?!*

bitte schnell......


----------



## ObiWahn81 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Successful-Baits?!*



jenskanne schrieb:


> bitte schnell......


 
Hoffentlich antworte ich nicht zu Spät!

Ja, die kann man kaufen, jedoch nur wenn Saturn und Venus eine Paralelle zum Neu-Mond bilden und der Pluto den Mars im Akzedenten hat.

Ansonsten bleibt nur der Weg über die Lotterie; ich meine etwas von Green-Card gelesen zu haben, quasi die ausführende Glücks-Fee.

ACHTUNG: Gefährliches Halbwissen!


----------



## Merlinrs (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Successful-Baits?!*

SB ist die Abkürzung für Selbstbedienung, also einfach rein im Angelladen 
und sich bei den Boilies Selbstbedienen. Wenn du dann den Angelladen verlässt ohne zu zahlen, kommt die grünen Mänchen mit der 8


----------

